# World Most Effective Workout:



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Accroding to "mens health" :

*MONDAY*

25 reps of a weight you can lift 6 times on the following 3 exercises:

1. Bench press

2. Chin-Up

3. Deadlift

*TUESDAY*

40 reps of a weight you can lift 12 times

1. Dumb bell press

2. Dumb bell single arm row

3. Dumb bell lunge

*FRIDAY*

15 reps of a weight you can lift 2-3 times

1. Bent over row

2. Dip

3. Squat

after two months average man of 75kg should add 7kg of muscle, more progress and less time in the gym.

Thoughts please....

I currently do:

*TUESDAY* - shoulders and legs

1. Dumbell shoulder press

2. Arnold press

3. Dumbell shrug

4. Cable shrug

5. Cable upright row

6. Leg press

7. Leg Extension

*THURSDAY*- back and biceps

1. Dumbell Curl Individual

2. Hammer Curl Individual

4. Cable EZ bar curl

5. Cable straight bar curl

6. Machine preacher curl

7. Latteral pulldown to chest

8. Latt pulldown machine

9. Long row machine

10. Seated row machine

*FRIDAY* - chest and triceps

1. Smith's machine bench press

2. Dumbell chest press flat bench

3. Dumbell chest press inclined bench

4. Pec dec

5. Chest press machine

6. Close grip bench press on smith's machine

7. Cable rope pulldown

8. Machine assisted chin dips

9. Cable rope behind head extension

10. Cable pulldown using straight bar (overhand grip)

11. Cable pulldown using straight bar (underhand grip)

6 weeks on, and a slight change, more toned if anything, and i want to get some good lean muscle on me!!! esp my arms, shoulders/traps and chest!

to be fair i can never stick to a routine week in week out. I NEED TO!

I need you guys to all chip in with a weekly routine you rekon for me and for me to stick with for a period of time! PLEASE!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

jonnymc said:


> Accroding to "mens health" :
> 
> 25 reps of a weight you can lift 6 times on the following 3 exercises:


I do not really understand this part, you would do 25 reps of a weight you can only usually do 6 reps on?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

I no, its word for word out the book though, i had to read it twice!

i think it means "a weight thats in your range, and you struggle to get the 6th rep out"...

so you would end up doing 4 sets maybe, 7-6-6-6, completing the 25 reps.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm sure Cal will have something to say a lot like this but you do way too many exercises for each muscle group. You prolly breaking down more muscle for energy than you are gaining: how many sets of each exercise you doing? Is it just 1 of each or 3-4 of each cos for shoulders that would be 20 sets???!!!???


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

3 sets of 10-12 reps mate on everything.

Apart from, assited machine chin dips, normally do 3 sets of 6-8 due to failure.

Im in the gym 1 hour max.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

too much? anybody got any ideas?


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

seems like it would be a bit hard on the CNS, though I do rest-pause training which is similar, without the target number.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heh heh you pre-empted me dude.

will say for the umpteenth time that for your average skinny fcuker LIKE I WAS, a high volume routine will do nothing but make you look like bruce lee...

i also reckon if youre a fat fooker sorry big boned individual that you`ll inevitably get the same results BUT as they tend to have more muscle mass to start with they will have the illusion of progress.

after 6 months i`d expect rampant overtraining symptoms..usually overcome by will power for a few more months..then an enforced lay off due to injuries :becky:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

There was a discussion of that workout on the mens health forum. I think it was said that you would say do as many reps as you can. Then rest. Then try again and again. Until you had completed your target.


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

that just sounds like a bunch of injuries waiting to happen


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i do 3 sets of 10 for everything!

put on half a stone in 8 weeks, a little bit of my belly which i am not happy about, but i dont do any cardio, nor sit ups. only do 50 sit ups once a week.

what would you's have me doing 3 times a week then? for good solid exposed muscle


----------



## Xris (Apr 4, 2007)

I've got a feeling I might know what this guy's on about ...

You haven't specified the book, but am I right that it's Men's Health Huge in a Hurry by Chad Waterbury? I ask 'cos I've got the book, having picked up on his ideas on the website T-nation.com, where he writes articles. I've been running a similar program based on his ideas, and it's doing me some good.

The 25 reps thing is: Chad claims that for many compound exercises, the optimum total volume of quality reps to aim for is 25-30. He recommends this: each rep to be banged out at maximum speed (and maximum output) at which you can not lose control of the weight. You do a series of reps until: the rep speed slows down even slightly OR your form changes even slightly OR you've been banging out reps for 10-15 seconds (you need more weight on the bar in this case). Then it's end of set. Next set, do the same until your total of reps reaches 25-30.

He prefers people to run his exercises in a circuit. Mine currently goes: Pull > Push > Manmaker; eg. chin > press > deadlift. At the end of each circuit, take a short rest. This gives a fat-burning effect like HIIT (trust me).

It's brutal. I'm 45. I take 20 mins to warm up and do some abs, 20 mins+ to cool down. In between is 12 minutes of hell. Three times a week, one medium, one heavy, one light. Brutal. But I'm melting fat away revealing lumps underneath and I've got a resting pulse of 60 bpm. And perhaps because I'm not taking a set to failure, my CNS doesn't seem to be burning out, not after four months of this program of mine. Mind you, I've been taking the odd 5-7 days off. Chad recommends one light week in every four. But I'm older than he is.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

It was just a copy of mens health "may" edition mate 09


----------



## Xris (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay. And was Chad in it?

More to the point, does this stuff make sense to you?


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Xris - save your ab work until after all your other stuff. If you fatigue your core you risk injury as a fatigues core wont support you fully during other exercises such as deadlift.


----------

